

Is the New iPad Screen Too Good for the Web?  - danso
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/21/ipad-web-retina/?hp

======
gigantor
Using the iPad 3 now and yes, it is too good for the web. It is also too good
for many PDFs, images, and other content not using vector based rendering. But
I noticed something else, text heavy content sites with more content and less
image fluff (reddit, hacker news, etc.) look _much_ better, and quite frankly
I wouldn't mind if the iPad pushes the web back towards a minimalist, text
heavy interface it was once, just as it did away with Flash.

With the huge advances we've made with CSS and better understanding of page
layouts, a text heavy web wouldn't be a bad thing, and I could do without all
unnecessary images distracting the meat of the content. I'm now clicking the
Readability/Safari Reader icon on nearly every page now as the signal to noise
ratio is really starting to get absurd (even getting strange desires to make a
plugin that makes reader the _default_ view). Bandwidth use from implementing
high res images should not suffer much since you would be trading quantity for
quality, and only placing images that are absolutely necessary to support the
content (i.e. product images).

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Excellent point! The best of all worlds would be if only websites that have
something genuinely worth looking at would support the higher resolution, and
all others would concentrate on typographic beauty. Why it won't happen: Those
damn ads!

